# applications ipad



## bucoliques (28 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,
Le père noël m'a offert un ipad mais étant novice j'ai téléchargé les applications sur mon ordi puis j'ai synchronisé avec l'ipad.
Ma question est la suivante : si je supprime les applications de mon ordi (dans itunes ) vont-elles aussi disparaître de mon ipad à la prochaine synchronisation?
Merci


----------



## daffyb (28 Décembre 2011)

et pourquoi les supprimer de ton ordinateur ?
sinon, la réponse est non (enfin, je crois)


----------

